# 1939 Monark 26X Resto DONE!



## Nickinator (Feb 8, 2018)

This 16 month resto was very complex, it was a badly scratched, bent and broken farm bike that we restored for the original family- from the multiple aluminum frame repairs to all the missing and unusable parts-- that are rare & dang hard to find!! The stainless fenders and light are almost unobtainium.

It was a big challenge, but Nick and I like challenges, especially if it means putting a bike back together that might otherwise have been scrapped. A big thx to all those who helped, especially @John for the frame repairs and refabbed braces and battery tube, also @Rear Facing Drop Out and @STRADALITE, it took a village.....

The reveal was beautiful, the owner cried when she saw it, and confessed she'd never seen it shiny and complete, it was old and worn by the time she got to ride it in the 50's. Also we made the local news and papers in her small RAGBRAI  Iowa town, our 15 minutes of fame lol.

So here are some before and afters, we'll put more on our FB page and will be posting the entire resto process on our web site. Enjoy!

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 8, 2018)

That turned out amazing!


----------



## Rollo (Feb 8, 2018)

... Awesome job! ...


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2018)

Outstanding preservation.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow! Knocked that
One outta the park! Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow. That turned out amazing. 
I’m glad I was able to have a very small part in that transformation.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 9, 2018)

Great job!!! Always good to see another one saved.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## pedalpower17 (Feb 9, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> This 16 month resto was very complex, it was a badly scratched, bent and broken farm bike that we restored for the original family- from the multiple aluminum frame repairs to all the missing and unusable parts-- that are rare & dang hard to find!! The fenders and light are almost unobtainium.
> 
> It was a big challenge, but Nick and I like challenges, especially if it means putting a bike back together that might otherwise have been scrapped. A big thx to all those who helped, especially @John for the frame repairs and refabbed braces and battery tube, also @Rear Facing Drop Out and @STRADALITE, it took a village.....
> 
> ...



Severely cool!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 9, 2018)

Very nice! - post a copy of the newspaper article if you can.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 9, 2018)

I'll dig them up. 
Darcie


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice job !!!! Beautiful Bike !!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 9, 2018)

Here is the link to one of the newspaper's articles - note the misspelling of Monark, also this paragraph cracks me up-

"The bike was not in good shape, and after RAGBRAI Kivlahan sought to have it repaired. The task was beyond the capabilities of Josh Gettings, owner of Riverside Cyclery on Main Street in Ottumwa, but he knew a guy. A guy and his mom, actually."

Hahahaha 

http://www.ottumwacourier.com/news/...cle_46e8c47c-0609-11e8-8542-0771920c7702.html


Here is the TV segment-

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://ktvo.com/news/local/ottumwa-woman-reunited-with-fathers-vintage-bike&h=ATPRKkrrtCw8OkB3fHlNFrxtAIHXibXVq--c-UMgoBW__hXEWv7Uc9vJCImxxH7h7Maf9elUIKXQR-84QKubW6SHyRt24LEBAqft1ChD-d-JzV3mNM4o9FjFb41dzX27CazNPIxz_2yN3eVMaeL1JK7r_8z7ZfWuWVA


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2018)

These are cool bikes!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 9, 2018)

One sweet ride!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice! So were there any issues with welding the aluminum?  I remember when you got it people said it was going to be very difficult to do any kind of repair work due to the metallurgy and tempering of the aluminum used for these frames.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 11, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Nice! So were there any issues with welding the aluminum?  I remember when you got it people said it was going to be very difficult to do any kind of repair work due to the metallurgy and tempering of the aluminum used for these frames.




It was difficult, and required a lot of time and skill- big props to John Atkinson for doing it. I believe the stay cracked during the straightening, and was welded. The headtube was repaired, the old weld removed and aluminum patch welded in, not an easy job, and after the sanding and polishing you can't even tell 

Darcie


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 11, 2018)

A fine effort, great teamwork and a credit to this hobby that this bike was rescued and has a new life.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 11, 2018)

Beautiful resurrection for a second life. Wowser!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 11, 2018)

What a great read Darcie - thanks for posting the links. Long restoration process for you guys but I bet very rewarding in the end. It definitely takes the hobby sometimes to bring em back.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

Nickinator said:


> This 16 month resto was very complex, it was a badly scratched, bent and broken farm bike that we restored for the original family- from the multiple aluminum frame repairs to all the missing and unusable parts-- that are rare & dang hard to find!! The stainless fenders and light are almost unobtainium.
> 
> It was a big challenge, but Nick and I like challenges, especially if it means putting a bike back together that might otherwise have been scrapped. A big thx to all those who helped, especially @John for the frame repairs and refabbed braces and battery tube, also @Rear Facing Drop Out and @STRADALITE, it took a village.....
> 
> ...





CONGRATS
AMAZING JOB!
AMAZING END RESULTS!


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2018)

You forgot the basket.


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2018)

Looking great !  BUT I dont see any skirt guards or tassels??!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2018)

Show  off!   (aka Awesome work!)


----------

